# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  Finding the variable handling time limitation between 2 games creation

## Lianaaa

Hello

Currently on d2r, there is a limitation in time for creating games, u can create only a game each 60 sec.

This limitation is handled client side, so with cheat engine i shoudl be able to modified the variable responsible for time limitation, the goal being removing this limitation.

I'm struggling a bit with it and didn't succeed to catch it with timestamp value in second or ms.

Any advice/tips on how to find ?

----------


## demerda10

> *This limitation is handled client side*


Keep dreaming.

----------


## Lianaaa

> Keep dreaming.


Beautiful sentence  :Smile: 

I'm not, i test it, if i create a game, close the game, launch again and create a new game in about 30s, i have no limitation (which was 60s).
I've seen this confirmed on reddit.

If anyone, have ideas, would love to ear it  :Wink:

----------


## demerda10

> Beautiful sentence 
> *I'm not, i test it, if i create a game, close the game, launch again and create a new game in about 30s, i have no limitation (which was 60s).*


I'm being an ass, I know, but that still doesn't prove it is client sided.
If what you said is true (which I can't test myself because FUCK QUEUES), you found a way to create another game bypassing the 60s still INVOLVING massive server communication.

Who knows what blizzard does when you log out and back in again.

----------

